# Can't use my usb mp3-player

## strider2003

Hi. I have read ALL the threads about this subject,

"and I still

haven't found

what I'm looking for"  :Cool: 

I have a mp3-player and a usb digital camera. The camera works fine as a massive storage device, but the mp3-player doesn't.

I hope that you can help me with the following stuff:

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF

usb-uhci               23180   0 (unused)

vfat                   10668   0 (autoclean)

fat                    32440   0 (autoclean) [vfat]

ext3                   64032   0 (autoclean)

jbd                    42016   0 (autoclean) [ext3]

nvidia               1630656  11 (autoclean)

lp                      6336   0 (autoclean)

vmnet                  19944   6

vmmon                  23028   0

fealnx                 11504   0 (unused)

usb-storage            37104   0

sd_mod                 11180   0

parport_pc             13572   1

parport                14336   1 [lp parport_pc]

sg                     28300   0 (unused)

ide-scsi                8816   0

8139too                15208   1

ide-cd                 30440   0 (autoclean)

sr_mod                 18200   0 (autoclean) (unused)

cdrom                  29408   0 (autoclean) [ide-cd sr_mod]

```

dmesg:

```

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:10.2-2 address 4

hub.c: new USB device 00:10.2-2, assigned address 5

usb.c: USB device 5 (vend/prod 0x66f/0x3410) is not claimed by any active driver

```

lsusb:

```

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 066f:3410 SigmaTel, Inc. STMP3410 D-Major MP3 Player

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

ls /dev/sd*

```

/dev/sda

/dev/sd:

c1b0t0u0

```

mount -t auto /dev/sd/c1b0t0u0 /mnt/usb

```

mount: No medium found

```

And then dmesg:

```

Device not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive.

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status = 1, message = 00, host = 0, driver = 08

Info fld=0xa00 (nonstd), Current sd00:00: sense key Not Ready

sda : block size assumed to be 512 bytes, disk size 1GB.

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

```

Please, help me if you can. Thank you all.

----------

## taskara

are u sure that mp3 player has a proper vfat partition table?

what does windows see?

----------

## strider2003

Well, I think so, but how can I know it?

What do you mean with "what does windows see?"?

----------

## taskara

when u plug it in under windows (if u use windows) does it come up as a drive letter? and if so, can u run fdisk on the drive / use harddrive manager to see what partition it has?

maybe even partition magic?

----------

## strider2003

Ok, when I plug it under windows, it takes a drive letter. Also it takes a SCSI id. I can't run fdisk from win2k but, when I right-click the disk, and select properties, I get the following:

Type: Removable disk (I see it in spanish as Disco extraible)

File system: FAT

I think I will have to use win or develop a driver on myself...

----------

## taskara

so it's prob not fat32.. only fat16

what did u try and mount it with under linux? vfat? or fat?

----------

## strider2003

Probably you're right. I have done

```
modprobe fat
```

, and plugged the player, but the result of dmesg is the same, and I don't have any /dev/sd files.

----------

## taskara

if you dont' have any /dev/sd devices, then that means something 's prob not compilied into your kernel..

did u build your kernel with modules? either load them, or I'd suggest trying compiling the driver directly into the kernel.

usb support

usb device filesystem

uhci/ehci support

usb mass storage support

scsi support

scsi disk support

scsi-generic support

also good to have 

```
emerge hotplug && rc-update add hotplug default
```

----------

## strider2003

As said in the first post of this thread, I have a camera that does work properly. So, when I plug the camera, I have a /dev/sda and I can mount it as a vfat filesystem without any problems.

I think that, now, linux does not support my player.

----------

## taskara

oh yeah.

sorry.. just after going over number of things and reading other posts I'm replying to, u forget where you're up to sometimes..  :Confused: 

yeah, I guess it doesn't work - which is strange.

good luck.

----------

